# Suche Mp3 Player 8GB, nur Musik, lange Akkulaufzeit, "stoßfest", bis 80€



## Altair94 (21. Juli 2009)

*Suche Mp3 Player 8GB, nur Musik, lange Akkulaufzeit, "stoßfest", bis 80€*

Ich suche einen Mp3 Player nur zum Musik hören, mit 8GB, langer Akkulaufzeit, sollte viel aushalten und nur so bis 80€ kosten. Touchscreen wäre lustig muss aber nicht sein.THX im vorraus.

mfg Altair94


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche Mp3 Player 8GB, nur Musik, lange Akkulaufzeit, "stoßfest", bis 80€*

also, die mit 8GB haben alle flashspeicher, d.h. falls da was kaputtgeht, dann eher das display, und aus dem grund würd ich auch lieber kein touchscreen nehmen. 

die sansa sind ziemlich gut, hier 8GB und keine 50€: Sandisk Sansa Clip Tragbarer MP3-Player 8 GB mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

wenn du auch videofunktion willst wird's natürlich was teurer, 75€ für den Sansa Fuze SanDisk Sansa Fuze Tragbarer MP3: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder creative zen Creative Zen Tragbarer MP3-Player 8 GB schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche Mp3 Player 8GB, nur Musik, lange Akkulaufzeit, "stoßfest", bis 80€*

Zum Sansa-Clip gibt es auch einen tollen Test hier im Forum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ilver-edition-mp3-player.html?highlight=sansa


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche Mp3 Player 8GB, nur Musik, lange Akkulaufzeit, "stoßfest", bis 80€*

Ja, ich finde den Sansa wirklich klasse, für jemanden, der einen Player mit den Grundfunktionen sucht. Knapp 15 Stunden oder länger, je nach Lautstärke, wirst du deinen Spaß pro Akkuladung damit haben.

Für etwa 50 Euro mit der Ausstattung mein persönlicher Tipp: PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: SanDisk Sansa Clip FM 8GB schwarz (SDMX11R-008GK)


----------



## Altair94 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche Mp3 Player 8GB, nur Musik, lange Akkulaufzeit, "stoßfest", bis 80€*

Also der Sansa Clip macht einen guten Eindruck auf mich. Ich denke ich werde mir den zulegne mir einer Hülle wie die im Test.


----------



## venit (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche Mp3 Player 8GB, nur Musik, lange Akkulaufzeit, "stoßfest", bis 80€*

cowon d2 8gb ^^ kostet aber deutlich mehr


----------



## feivel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche Mp3 Player 8GB, nur Musik, lange Akkulaufzeit, "stoßfest", bis 80€*

nimm den sansa clip...
der ist super


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche Mp3 Player 8GB, nur Musik, lange Akkulaufzeit, "stoßfest", bis 80€*

Cowon iAudio7. Einfach genial das Teil, ziemlich klein, aber trotzdem eine Akkulaufzeit von 40-50h, ich hab das Gerät mindestens seit zwei bis drei Monaten nicht mehr geladen, der Akku ist nicht mal halb leer, also ideal für Leute, die das Laden immer vergessen. 

Gehäuse ist ziemlich robust und man braucht nur ein miniUSB-Kabel zum Anschluss, keinen Spezialstecker wie z.B. bei Apple.


----------

